# Away for 10 days



## Cimredopyh (Oct 13, 2008)

I will be traveling over the next 10 days and will probably not have internet access. The BF will be caring for the girls. He is a very competent hedge parent, having been being a caretaker 50/50 with me right from the start, so no worries there.
If anything should (knock wood) come up he will register an account here and post/or use my account to PM some of you individually.

Other than that, here's wishing everyone a Happy Lunar New Year. May the year of the Ox bring you and your loved ones great health, wealth and prosperity.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

10 DAYS??? Do you have permission to do this? I don't recall seeing a memo... nope, nothing in writing... nope, no emails.

That's like FOREVER!!!!!!!
(have a wonderful time, hope you're doing something fantastic and Happy New Year!)


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

This is all the warning we get? How are we to prepare ourselves? We will miss you! Have a great trip. Everything will be fine and the BF won't need us at all.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

First of all we loose CnQ and haven't recovered from it yet. Now you are going away. 

Hope you have a great time and tell your bf he can email me if he needs to.


----------



## Melissa (Sep 19, 2008)

This is your 1st warning for not giving us more notice about you leaving. Dont let it happen again! We cant take all these changes!

I hope what ever you are doing is going to be fun!


----------

